
BBC – Culture – Case Study Houses: 1940s design that predicted the future - rbanffy
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20171102-case-study-houses-1940s-design-that-predicted-the-future?ocid=ww.social.link.twitter
======
rbanffy
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9utjRdz...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9utjRdz3PRAJ:www.bbc.com/culture/story/20171102-case-
study-houses-1940s-design-that-predicted-the-future+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ie)

------
mabub24
God, there is nothing quite like these houses and the photos of them, with
their walls of glass, sunshine, the pools, and incredible atmosphere of
wholesome relaxation, to just scream American post-war affluence. Beautiful
houses and photographs.

I wonder what they were like to live in, though? Would they heat up with all
that glass in the summer? I guess, they'd say, you'd have a pool to deal with
that though.

------
rbanffy
If an admin can fix it, it's on "
[http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20171103-case-study-
houses-...](http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20171103-case-study-houses-the-
creation-of-the-modern-dream-home) " now.

------
lawlessone
404

~~~
rbanffy
Try [http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20171103-case-study-
houses-...](http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20171103-case-study-houses-the-
creation-of-the-modern-dream-home)

